# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] PS3 An error occurred during the start operation (80010514)

## NikitasAnastasiadis

Καλησπέρα!

Έχω ένα PS3 το οποίο μου βγάζει το παραπάνω error. Έψαξα λίγο και είδα πως πρόκειται για βλάβη στο laser. Το άνοιξα το καθάρισα από μέσα, στην κεφαλή, κτλ.  αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. προς το παρών το έχω αφήσει πίσω για ανταλακτικά γιατί υπάρχει και 2ο αλλά μήπως θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί κάπως?
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sakan89

Με τι υγρό καθάρισες την κεφαλή ?

----------


## NikitasAnastasiadis

Δεν χρησιμοποίησα κάτι ειδικό. Βαμβάκι και οινόπνευμα.

----------


## manolo

Οι κεφαλές laser καλό είναι να μην καθαρίζονται με οινόπνευμα. Ένα καθαρό αντιστατικό πανάκι (π.χ. των γυαλιών) αρκεί.

----------


## NikitasAnastasiadis

Δεν φαίνεται να χάλασα κάτι απλώς συνεχίζει να κάνει τα ίδια και να μου βγάζει το ίδιο error. Υπάρχει σωτηρία?

----------


## manolo

Τσέκαρε αυτό εδώ.

----------

